# Best tires for a 2wd



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok guys, here is my dilema. My wife has finally decided she wants "bigger tires" for her 420 2wd. She wants bigger tires so it will ride better. This was brought about by a recent trip to Arkansas where the trails were very rocky. They, of course, bear little resemblance to our normal trails which have more mud and ruts than rocks. I plan to soon be running 30" zillas on my outlander and have thought about putting some 27" zillas on her rancher. I think these would serve her well and ride fairly smooth however I haven't ridden on them yet. I want something that climbs well and wears reasonably well since these will be left on when we do ride rocky areas, and rides smooth. I have also thought about bighorns but have serious questions about them slicking over in some of the clay mud on the trails. I have even considered swamplites. Any suggestions are welcomed. 

Basically I need something that rides like a bighorn but climbes like a vamp. That is not asking to much is it? :nutkick:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would say go with the zillas... Swamplites do great on rocky trails, but slick over quick in mud... Haven't seen many big horns around here, but I've heard they are great trail tires... I've seen Zillas perform right next to Swamplites in the same environment, and the Zillas did better in my opinion...


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

.........no, it's not too much to ask......

This is the EFX-MOTO-MTC in a 26". Basically a super aggressive Big Horn styled tire. A Big Horn with more side lug and deeper tread.
We have several guys runnings these and they love them.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Now I have got some more questions as I have seen this tire but am not real familiar with it. It is funny you posted a pic of those mounted on patriots. I showed those wheels to my wife last night and she loved them.

I assume those are only available in a 14" wheel? I would rather have a 12 to allow more sidewall flex.
How do they run size wise?
What is the tread depth?
What is the damage for a set?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

DTX..
go here and click on EFX in the upper right.. you can see sizes and weights. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart

as far as tread depth, they are 1.25" tread depth 6 ply tires.
I just spoke to this company earlier today. if you need any more info, I have a nice contact there.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i had 32 silverbacks on a 2 wheel drive this past weekend....lol


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

phreebsd, I appreciate that. Yes, I would like some more information. I noticed the chart lists them as 12's but the manufacturers site on showed 14's. I really want to stay with 12's because her main goal is for the ride over rocks and such to not be as rough. I wonder how much the sidewall flexxes to soak up bumps? I noticed the tires are fairly heavy, which in itself is not a concern. I would imagine though that translates into a pretty stiff tire and likewise a stiff ride where rocks and such are concerned. If it comes down to it, I guess I would sacrifice a more durable tire for one with a softer ride.



walker said:


> i had 32 silverbacks on a 2 wheel drive this past weekend....lol


LMAO, I think they may be just a BIT bumpy for her. I also think her Rancher might complain a bit.


Alright guys, here is another thought. I will be replacing 26" Carlisle ACT's as soon as I figure out what to do about my wifes tires. They are definitely very smooth and only have about 300 miles or so on them. It would also save me some money to spring for some really nice wheels, like Some MSA Patriots, to go with her brand new white plastics she got for Valentines day. It would also give her a chance to see how she likes them and better judge what she really wants as far as size and aggressiveness and then upgrade to whatever she decides she really wants later. Personally i think this is a great idea. I just don't want her to feel like she is getting leftovers. Any thoughts?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep they are 14's!
i need to fix the chart


----------

